# Altolamp Deformity?



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've seen photos/video of a similar skull structure on A. Compressiceps, but it was always an older fish. Wondering if this is a deformity? This one is about 2.25." I've had a group of these for about 45 days. Muzi is the locality. Just smart phone pics.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yep...

Here's fmueller's 240 Tang tank, from back in the day. Gold head type Comp at the 2:05 mark has a similar 'Deformity.' But looks like an elderly Male. I'd like to know if this is hereditary.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't have personal experience here, but this brings to mind the "horse mouth" or "horse face" problem I've seen mentioned on this forum. Posters who have mentioned it include Razzo and BioG. Something to do with bones or tendons popping out of place in alto's mouths. There's a few in depth threads about it somewhere on this forum but I can't find them at the moment. Don't know if it's the same thing but might be a place to start investigating. Here's one of the threads about it... https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... 0&t=214025


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Found a few other threads:
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... ?p=1456000
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpbb/vie ... 0&t=244564
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... highlight=


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wow... exactly what I needed. Thank you! Knew I saw pics of it somewhere on here...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep, it's a distended mouth and not a genetic deformity. There's a bone which I call the switch blade that recesses into a hole when the mouth is to be closed. With this condition, the bone and hole are not in alignment for whatever reason. Sometimes you can help guide it back into place. It has been my experience that it will usually re-occur. This condition would probably be fatal in the wild; but, in a tank with plenty of food, they will adapt and survive with this condition.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice to see you here Razzo!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> Nice to see you here Razzo!


Thanks DJR


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Razzo said:


> Yep, it's a distended mouth and not a genetic deformity. There's a bone which I call the switch blade that recesses into a hole when the mouth is to be closed. With this condition, the bone and hole are not in alignment for whatever reason. Sometimes you can help guide it back into place. It has been my experience that it will usually re-occur. This condition would probably be fatal in the wild; but, in a tank with plenty of food, they will adapt and survive with this condition.


Thanks mister.
I echo DJ's comment!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's a distended mouth and not a genetic deformity. There's a bone which I call the switch blade that recesses into a hole when the mouth is to be closed. With this condition, the bone and hole are not in alignment for whatever reason. Sometimes you can help guide it back into place. It has been my experience that it will usually re-occur. This condition would probably be fatal in the wild; but, in a tank with plenty of food, they will adapt and survive with this condition.
> ...


Hey Iggy! Good to see some familiar names after being away for a while.

I got out of the hobby a few years ago when we packed up our home in South Bend, IN and moved to Southwest Florida. I burned out pretty bad on the cichlid hobby. Too many tanks for too long. I burned so bad it took me almost three years to walk down the fish isle at Petsmart. No joke. The cichlids I mess with now are Peacock Bass while fishing in the Everglades  LOL, catch Oscars and a cichlid they call a Myan cichlid. Pretty crazy! In the middle of the Everglades  Lots of plecos down here too.

I'm toying around with the idea of getting one (and only one tank). I love tangs so it will probably be a Tang tank. I live in a high rise condo so it will have to be an acrylic tank (don't want to risk a glass tank leaking).


----------

